# Introducing...........Woodetta ! :



## Jukee Doodles

As you may all be aware - we seem to have had a few puppies born recently - and after the initial "...Mine....What it !" list topped 7 - Julia took me to one side and explained the potential logistics of having 11 house dogs !!!!

....so with some persuasion ....Patch (Buddy) / Jigsaw / Bumble (Basil) & Captain Jack all found new forever homes ......leaving us with Woody II; Woodetta and Yogi.

Woody II (Suzie x Fester) was a replacement for the gorgeous Woody (I) and was to stay full-stop ...with the added bonus of us being able to show a Fester baby.

Yogi (Bramble x Ziggy) replaced Jigsaw due to his straight coat and because Bramble is one of our larger mums.

......and then there was Woodetta x............and you remember the excitement of the new colours to us ???!!! - Well she is Chocolate Sable (the same as Woody II) and so adorable that we are using our new phrase..."we are just running her on" xx

I think that you can see why - from the pictures below:
























































Stephen xx


----------



## JulesB

awwwwww it just makes me want another puppy!!!! x


----------



## lady amanda

AHHHHHH!!!! so adorbale!


----------



## francesjl

simply gorgeous !!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Omg I have never seen a colour like it before...how gorgeous! Can not wait to see how her coat develops. Stunning little pup.xxx


----------



## MichelleE

Absolutely beautiful colour. I can see why you can't part with her!


----------



## Mogdog

Beautiful photos of beautiful pups ......love the one of Woddy and Woodetta smothering Stephen!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Woody and Woodetta are absolutely stunning and 'running them on' will indeed result in a growing waiting list for chocolate sables! What an amazing colour. You will have to give us regular updates as their coats develop. We're sharing this journey with you!!!

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette

Beautiful!!!!!!! xx


----------



## pixie

Julia and Stephen they are so so.....cant think of a word i havent used before!
Exquisite and Splendiferous...what amazing colouring i have never seen that before...congratulations! If you need help on crate training im sure we can all help... WELL DONE


----------



## JoJo

Lovely pics ... you are good only keeping 3 ... but your reasoning is totally justified ,ha ha ha you need to keep theses pups to show your customers


----------



## wilfiboy

What a fabulous colour .... you need to keep us updated to see how they develope, they look so different already.. what a lovely choccie/mocha/ carmel... delicious x


----------



## MillieDog

Beautiful looking Woodetta. I don't know how you can let any of them go.

Out of interest, does she have blue eyes, they certainly don't look black.


----------



## andy0

Wow they are amazing just like all your pups


----------



## Missgvus

How lovely to see Woodetta, she of the coat of many colours! I rather like the white bit on her offside rear foot. She looks so happy and full of fun. I think she is Stanley's sister??? Her eyes are so like his. Gill x


----------



## mandym

Very cute,what a gorgeous colour.With choc sables they get lighter as they get older so it will be interesting to see how their colour developes. x


----------



## sharplesfamily

I will ALWAYS have a soft spot for Woodetta Stephen (you know why) so I'm so happy you're keeping her and I can watch her grow up. She is very special.

Harri xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

MillieDog said:


> Beautiful looking Woodetta. I don't know how you can let any of them go.
> 
> Out of interest, does she have blue eyes, they certainly don't look black.


She has Hazel green eyes to add a bit of sparkle to the Choc sable outfit.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

mandym said:


> Very cute,what a gorgeous colour.With choc sables they get lighter as they get older so it will be interesting to see how their colour developes. x


Mandy do you know the Choc sable gene? It cant be reccessive as neither parent is this colour. I was wonderin whether you can breed them on? Julia x


----------



## DONNA

I love woody and woodetta,when we came to pick up Buddy me and my son couldnt get enough of them they are adorable...i could just eat them dx


----------



## wilfiboy

Assuming... and that means I dont know  that the sabling has something to do with Uncle Festers silvering gene then in chocolate dogs who carry this gene the silvering genes are both dominant so the pups would have to take a dominant silvering gene from him.... so I suppose it depends what they then take from the mum


----------



## Jukee Doodles

wilfiboy said:


> Assuming... and that means I dont know  that the sabling has something to do with Uncle Festers silvering gene then in chocolate dogs who carry this gene the silvering genes are both dominant so the pups would have to take a dominant silvering gene from him.... so I suppose it depends what they then take from the mum


Yes, I had read that choc sable can result from a silvering gene crossed with a dog with a prevailing chocolate gene. So wonder what happens if you breed two sables together. Must have been done. I understand basic genetics but when it gets complicated....and it does it goes over my head. J xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

She is stunning. I love the more unusual colours. Can't wait to see how it develops. 

Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy

errrrrm  really trying to think .... if Woodetta has a dom Silvering gene and then an other (but dont know what the an other is !! ) then potentially 50% of pups would have one and 50% the other although there could be any combination and all pups could take the silvering gene..... I'm presuming its knowing what the other gene is so that you could introduce that to make the same combination. Ziggy with his roan gene would be interesting..... think I'm rushing.
I'm sure Mandy will put us straight


----------



## Tabby

What absoloutly stunning puppies!! They are adorable, must be so fun to have a house full of puppies


----------



## wilfiboy

Re ..above post not thinking straight you'd have F1b 's .... Is Buzz intact now theres an interesting combination


----------



## mandym

wilfiboy said:


> Re ..above post not thinking straight you'd have F1b 's .... Is Buzz intact now theres an interesting combination


Thats what i was thinking,are you planning to breed f2s?x


----------



## Sarette

I think both Buzz and Yum-Yum have been neutered xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

mandym said:


> Thats what i was thinking,are you planning to breed f2s?x


Don't know if we will breed F2's so we will just run Woodetta on until we decide. If we do play with F2's I'd want to do it with unusual colours but we don't have outcross Cockapoo dogs here (Buzz and Yum-Yum are castrated) because all three of the stud poodles I've had here have been related in some way. So we'd have to find and outcross unusual coloured Cockapoo stud with the parentage that I liked and fully health tested......hmmm that will take some searching me thinks.  Julia x


----------



## sarahjo

WOW what gorgeus coats! I can't wait to see them develop as wel


----------



## wilfiboy

Jukee Doodles said:


> Don't know if we will breed F2's so we will just run Woodetta on until we decide. If we do play with F2's I'd want to do it with unusual colours but we don't have outcross Cockapoo dogs here (Buzz and Yum-Yum are castrated) because all three of the stud poodles I've had here have been related in some way. So we'd have to find and outcross unusual coloured Cockapoo stud with the parentage that I liked and fully health tested......hmmm that will take some searching me thinks.  Julia x


Lol not like your busy enough Julia... but an interesting search and an exciting avenue to explore and if you have some unusual colours then a fabulous result. Almost gets more scientific as you look into the genetics and colour combinations. Good luck ... will be waiting eagerly for news


----------



## myrab

HI Julia and Stephen,

She is absolutely gorgeous, just like Lola [Pearl and Fester baby]! Everywhere we go people stop us and ask about her and stroke and kiss her!!!

You had better keep those wonderful puppies coming, there may be lots of people coming up from Kent to see you!!!

Thanks again for her, she is utterly wonderful and lots of other complimentary adjectives too!


----------



## karen wilde-davies

adorable, beautiful, gorgeous lovely:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: woody2, woodetta (would love to be on wait list choco sables) and yogi. can wait to watch them all grow up...


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Missgvus said:


> How lovely to see Woodetta, she of the coat of many colours! I rather like the white bit on her offside rear foot. She looks so happy and full of fun. I think she is Stanley's sister??? Her eyes are so like his. Gill x


Ah I think that you mean this brother Stanley.......




........ sleeping with the lion











...proud like a lion.....










...ROAR like a lion !!!


----------



## sharplesfamily

Those photos just cracked me up!!! Hilarious!!! Good on Stanley!!


----------



## bagelverse

Lovely puppy...


----------



## sonatalady7

Omg! I literally gasped when I saw these! Her coat is incredible! If I lived on the same piece of rock as you, I might have to steal her!! Wow!


----------



## colpa110

Wow, she really is a little show stopper. Would love a little woodetta of my own....


----------



## kelly282

OMG! these puppies are so beautiful


----------



## Mogdog

myrab said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous, just like Lola [Pearl and Fester baby]! Everywhere we go people stop us and ask about her and stroke and kiss her!!!


Hi Myrab, just realised you have the sister of our Bess (Pearl & Fester). Will be nice to see how they do as they grow .....Bess is 4.6kg and full of fun!


----------



## myrab

Hi there! Lola is absolutely gorgeous. Had her first swim in the sea today and starting training classes on Wednesday. Am sure your Bess is a real delight too, she can't help but be with a mum and dad like Pearl and Fester.


----------



## ali-s.j.

wow, did Lola actually swim? Izzy hasn't taken the plunge yet


----------



## curt3007

George went in the water today and think he then realised he was meant to swim so ran out quick but he loved it


----------



## myrab

It was literally a doggie paddle. A wave broke over her head and she ran out, did a little shake and ran back in! So sweet!


----------

